# New to cnc routers



## Sean42 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello there my name is Sean and I'm totally new to cnc routers. I have got myself a redsail eagle mk5 cnc router second hand. With the intentions of making parts for my rc aircraft . I can get the cnc turned on all the axis move ok and the spindle starts up. All via the hand held control unit. So far I have made lots of sawdust my wife can back me up in this. I keep getting and error code out of axis. I'm looking for some help to set up the machine. I intend to use vcarve pro 7 for my programs . Sean


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greeting and welcome to the router forums, Sean


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you made sure you are using the right Post Processor for your machine. Did you get any design software with it or do you now have Vcarve pro.


----------



## Oege (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

New here, at least in writing, Reading your initeresting Q&A's for a while.
Hope to learn more from the old cracks

From A white Holland 

Oege


----------



## Sean42 (Jan 25, 2014)

The manual for my hand held controler says it supports gcode. So I had a look in the vcarve post processor pull down window and there are lots of gcode to choose from.question am I right to create the tool path then save it to a memory stick. Plug the memory stick in my controler search for the program . How then to I ..... Press go. Sounds stupid but HELP .


----------

